# F-117A Last Flight



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2008)

My god, where have 28 years gone!?!?!? It's almost been exactly 28 years to the day when I first set eyes on her!

AV Press: F-117 stealth fighter makes last flight


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2008)

Are the what's next for the Skunk Works?

.


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2008)

makes me feel old i remember when they first admitted F-117A existed !
it was rumored to have flown in england even before then


----------

